# On the move again



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am probably going to be moving from Puerto Vallarta and I am looking at other places. I am wondering if anyone would be kind enough to post where they live and why they like it and what they do not like about the place. Just getting a feel for other places even though I have lived in several different places there is still more to Mexico than what I have seen.
Also it might be interesting reading for those thinking of moving to Mexico.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Before the rest of us chime in with our words of wisdom (or not), it would help if you tell us your age range, interests, level of Spanish fluency (or not) and what you are most interested in finding in a new place.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll jump in. I am in Colima, well technically Villa de Alvarez but the two cities run together. What I like most here is the size of the town. This is not a large city and, having grown up in smaller towns in Texas, the size suites me well. There is a small airport with multiple flights a day to Mexico City and a few other destinations within the country. And Guadalajara is only about 2.5 hours away by bus.

The weather here is generally pleasant but, during the rainy season (June to October) it can get a bit humid. However; a half-hour drive north and you can be up in the mountains with much cooler and dryer air, or a half hour drive south and you can be on the beach.

Colima is actually the only place in Mexico I have lived so I cannot really compare it to other places. As for what I don't like, there is not much, really. The humidity I mentioned above but there are lots of ways to deal with that. I have met a few other expats here in the area but there is not much of an expat community, as such. I guess that can be both a positive and a negative.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I really like Colima, I think it is a beautiful town ....except for that little smoke that comes out of the pointed mountain and sometimes lava comes out too.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

surfrider said:


> I really like Colima, I think it is a beautiful town ....except for that little smoke that comes out of the pointed mountain and sometimes lava comes out too.


True, but then, is there any place on Earth that is not subject to forces of nature of one variety or another?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

surfrider said:


> Hi everyone, I am probably going to be moving from Puerto Vallarta and I am looking at other places. I am wondering if anyone would be kind enough to post where they live and why they like it and what they do not like about the place. Just getting a feel for other places even though I have lived in several different places there is still more to Mexico than what I have seen.
> Also it might be interesting reading for those thinking of moving to Mexico.


as some of you know I have a disabled son who has lived with me. He is 42 years old and a few months ago he came to me to tell me that he wants to go back to the states and into the social system. He wants to make his own life his own way but he knows he needs help and a care taker. So I am taking him back to the states and getting him settled in. Then I will come home. But I have a 1,500 sq ft home with 3 bed and 3 bath and I really do not want this big of a house for just me. Plus I purchased this house and in this area with his needs in mind not mine. 

Because my time has been spent caring for him I have not had the opportunity to mingle a lot or to take classes in Spanish so my Spanish is not there. I will be starting out as a new person with my own wants and needs for just me here in Mexico when I get back.

If anyone is interested I have written a blog about what experiences a parent goes through doing what I have been and am doing. If you wish to read it just send me a message and I will give you the link.

I really liked living in San Chris. in Chiapas because of the activity level there and all the indigenous populations there, however it is cold.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The Lake Chapala area has the advantage of having a wide variety of housing, social activities, price ranges for rents or purchases, an unbeatable mild climate and proximity to a major airport and the huge city of Guadalajara for medical services or shopping about 40 minutes drive.

And then, there's the beauty of the surrounding area including the lake and the mountains.

Speaking Spanish fluently is a plus anywhere in Mexico, but you can get by without it in the Lakeside area since most services have at least one English speaker available.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Surfrider, aren't you the same person who was posting, recently, about moving back to the USA for a while? Or do I have you confused with someone else? Rather than ask where others live, why not just make a list of the things which are important to you in any community you might move to, then do some research of town/cities which meet the needs/wants? Just because 10 people who post may live in Lakeside (Chapala) communities (as an example) doesn't mean it's a part of the country where you'd be happy. Best of luck with the (sometimes) endless search.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Ya I am moving to the states for about 6 months to one year while I put my son into the developmental disabilities department of programs. He will be moving there permanently. after I get him placed then I come back to Mexico. The house I have here is just much larger than I want if I live alone, so I will be looking at elsewhere plus I picked P.V. because it was better for my son, now he will not be with me so I am looking around for something just for me.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Longford said:


> Surfrider, aren't you the same person who was posting, recently, about moving back to the USA for a while? Or do I have you confused with someone else? Rather than ask where others live, why not just make a list of the things which are important to you in any community you might move to, then do some research of town/cities which meet the needs/wants? Just because 10 people who post may live in Lakeside (Chapala) communities (as an example) doesn't mean it's a part of the country where you'd be happy. Best of luck with the (sometimes) endless search.


Isn't askingfor other posters opinions, research?


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

manuel dexterity said:


> Isn't askingfor other posters opinions, research?


wow really? Then I could not ask what the cost of living is in other area´s or anyone know of what rent is costing in an area, or what the weather is like in other areas? Those answers would all be opinions of other people and then considered research?
No, I do not think asking for other people to post their opinions would be considered research but you can check with others and or the moderator - if you want their opinion on it.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Welcome Manuel, Sr. Arce, Bennie (and others):

This is my favorite fórum and the only one upon which I currently post. Your enticing sense of humor is welcome here and I hope you stick around to make this fórum spicier intellectualkly speaking. Contributed to the deforestation of Chiapas lately, amigo?


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Take it easy, surfer. My post was in response to Longford in which he said to research and investigate on your own instead of asking for other posters' opinions.


----------



## manuel dexterity (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey mutt, I thought you were either dead or Brigitte had thrown you out.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Manolo you were almost right on both counts.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

San Cristobal is not always cold and if you do not like the weather stck around as we get about 3 or 4 different types of weather within the same say except in December and January when it is cold and sometimes foggy ..
If you get cold you can always go down the mountain where it is plenty hot...

I like it here but ou need to escape the place once in a while, Guatemala is close and the beaches not so far anymore so it is not a bad place.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The best way to be happy in a community, according to some posters, is to avoid joining anything, contribute nothing to the community, and post nothing but negative, snarky comments about those who do live there.

That way, you can feel above it all. A leetle border promotion will add to your mystique.

The other route is to approach your life in Anywhere, Mexico with a positive attitude, get involved in something that is of interest to you and/or which will enhance the lives of others who may not be as comfortably fixed as you are.
I choose the latter approach.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

lagoloo said:


> The best way to be happy in a community, according to some posters, is to avoid joining anything, contribute nothing to the community, and post nothing but negative, snarky comments about those who do live there.


:amen:


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

Just another thought for Surfider, you seem to be at a point in your life where you can do anything you want. Why don't you just get out there and explore different areas in an RV. Go live on Lake Chapala for a couple of months. Then you might want to go to Yucatan for the winter. How about the coast of Oaxaca or up into the Chiapas? 

Besides my home, I had an RV for 7 years here. RV'ing is a great way to experience Mexico. I always found safe places to stay, for days, weeks, or months. While in the States pick up the "Camping in Mexico" book by Church & Church. It has lots of great info. 

Good luck amigo.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[...I really liked living in San Chris. in Chiapas because of the activity level there and all the indigenous populations there, however it is cold.[/QUOTE]

Well, I must say, surfrider, if you like San Cristóbal you may not like the Lake Chapala área or at least that Chapala adjacent to the lake and its fabulous deserted beaches at 5,000 feet. Botsmall part of the lake inhabited by many foreigners. We have settled in retirement in both San Crsitóbal de las Casas in the Chiapas Highlands at 7,000 feet and at Lake Chapala, places with moderate climates at altitude although San Cristóbal´s climate can be a bit bracing because of its altitude and a climate influenced by its proximity to the Gulf of Mexico which brings in often chilly fogs, rain and overcast. Sunshine seekers should seek out residency on the lake with its incomparable climate and proximity to Guadalajara with its urban amenities. 

I must admit that I was born and raised near the Alabama Gulf Coast nearly at sea level and sought out more moderate climates such as that influenced by the cold seas of Coastal Central to Northern California and high altitude places in tropical zones such as those in which we now live in retirement. 

I like Puerto Vallarta and places along the Gulf Coast of Yucatán and the Caribbean Coast of Quintana Roo but am attracted to highlands for residency for comfort and the clarity of the air. For instance, as you no doubt know, when the brilliant sun is out in San Cristóbal, the purity of the air is indescribable and the beauty of the Chiapas Highlands is rejuvenating for humans.

To each his/her own.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

manuel dexterity said:


> Take it easy, surfer. My post was in response to Longford in which he said to research and investigate on your own instead of asking for other posters' opinions.


sorry about coming off...just that this is a really hard thing that I am doing and my nerves are a little fried right now.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> sorry about coming off...just that this is a really hard thing that I am doing and my nerves are a little fried right now.


Understandable. I've heard that eating a couple of squares a day of very dark chocolate is good for your nerves.

Dark Chocolate: The New Anti-Anxiety Drug


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Understandable. I've heard that eating a couple of squares a day of very dark chocolate is good for your nerves.
> 
> Dark Chocolate: The New Anti-Anxiety Drug


:hungry: I can go for that thanks Isla


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

surfrider said:


> :hungry: I can go for that thanks Isla


You're welcome. Keep us posted on how things go for you and your son. Think of us as your online support group!


----------

